# Better Audi RS models !!!



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Last year, rumors began to circulate that Lamborghini CEO Stephan Winkelmann was planning to jump ship. His destination was rumored to be Audi Quattro GmbH. These rumors have now been confirmed with Winkelmann appointed CEO of Quattro GmbH. Current CEO Heinz Hollerweger is set to retire after almost 40 years of working for the company









We're not sure why anyone would want to leave Lamborghini, however Winkelmann is expected to be a "key contributor to the further growth of quattro GmbH" according to Rupert Stadler, Chairman of the Board of Management of Audi. Quattro GmbH includes all of Audi's R and RS models, which Audi hopes to position more clearly. Winkelmann helped Lamborghini reach new sales records in 2015 and should be the perfect person to improve Audi's lineup of sport models. This seems like a great move for Audi. If you want to spice up your lineup, who better to hire than the man who actually made Lamborghini even more awesome?

Lamborghini has been quick to announce Winkelmann's successor. Former Ferrari Formula One boss, Stefano Demonicali has been appointed as Lamborghini's new president and CEO and will take up the new post on March 15. "I am very excited to be taking on the challenges of this great legacy," Domenicali said. "It is now my duty to continue the successes that my predecessor Stephan Winkelmann achieved for Automobili Lamborghini." After leading Ferrari's F1 team from 2008 to 2014, he moved to Audi as vice president of new business initiatives.

source carbuzz


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds good to me 

Huge fan of the s and rs series audis anyway but hopefully this means some new awesomeness on the horizon


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Depends if the styling continues down the same patter. Leaked images of the RS3 Saloon, S4 along with the design of the new A4 and Q7 really turn me off the latest Audi models.

Personally don't see me getting the B9 S5 if the B9 S4 is any indication of things to come. No more supercharger and stuck on tablets are deal breakers....

Will wait to see before making any rash decisions though!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Got a while to wait for some of the new S & RS models to come thro' unfortunately 

I wish the RS3 saloon was going to look like this, but I bet it doesn't


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Is going to your parent company really "jumping ship"?

A Ferrari fella taking over as Lambo boss? Interesting move


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New Sq5 april next year


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Q5 RS due also


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bristle Hound said:


> Got a while to wait for some of the new S & RS models to come thro' unfortunately
> 
> I wish the RS3 saloon was going to look like this, but I bet it doesn't


I am reliably informed that the above ^ quoted release dates are for the USA
EU releases are about 6/8 months before :

• Audi S4 / S4 Avant (Early 2016)
• Audi A3 / S3 / RS3 facelift (Early 2016)
• Audi SQ7 (Early 2016)
• Audi Q7 e-tron (spring 2016)
• Audi Q1 (spring 2016)
• Audi A4 allroad (summer 2016)
• Audi R8 Spyder (summer 2016)
• Audi TT RS Coupe (summer 2016)
• Audi A5 / S5 Coupe (September 2016)
• Audi A5 / S5 Sportback (late 2016)
• Audi Q5 / SQ5 (late 2016)
• Audi A5 / S5 Cabrio (early 2017)
• Audi RS 3 saloon (early 2017)
• Audi A6 (spring 2017)
• Audi A7 (2017)
• Audi A8 (2017)
• Audi R8 V6 (2017)


----------

